# Case 6/30/2010



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Ended up a short ride, 1.7 miles riding, 1.3 walking a kid out with a dislocated shoulder from a bad otb landing.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Ended up a short ride, 1.7 miles riding, 1.3 walking a kid out with a dislocated shoulder from a bad otb landing.



Bummer.  Was it someone you were riding with?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea, a kid Marc we just met from the BSS.

I did get some good pics of everyone, but forgot my camera at home so I will up load them tonight.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 1, 2010)

We had a good ride going before the injury. Everyone really skilled up to the next level. Trev and I both finally cleaned some challenging ups and drops, and Jeff took his photography ,spectating and trail side commentary to a whole new place


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> We had a good ride going before the injury. Everyone really skilled up to the next level. Trev and I both finally cleaned some challenging ups and drops, and Jeff took his photography ,spectating and trail side commentary to a whole new place



I did ride those 3 rollers completely that I have never done before without stopping on the top of them and almost otb'd on a 6" rock!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I did ride those 3 rollers completely that I have never done before without stopping on the top of them and almost otb'd on a 6" rock!



Sorry, I thought you did those rollers before. The almost OTB was really funny....we all thought you were going over for sure! Nice save. If you did go OTB at that spot you would have had quite the ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Sorry, I thought you did those rollers before. The almost OTB was really funny....we all thought you were going over for sure! Nice save. If you did go OTB at that spot you would have had quite the ride.



The one at the beginning that you were riding backwards I've never done with out stopping, the two in the row one I always skipped the first one and did the second one and never tried the one where you kinda ride up the rock at an angle.


----------



## Trev (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> The one at the beginning that you were riding backwards I've never done with out stopping, the two in the row one I always skipped the first one and did the second one and never tried the one where you kinda ride up the rock at an angle.



You mean the big flat rock with the steep up at the front and then a nice smooth roll on the back side?  right after that skinny we played on, that was right after the big big (first stunt rock) and then that other smaller, steeper and tougher one right?
-- That flat rock was my nemesis last year.. zomg.. it's soo owned right now 

The 2 in a row one, was that the first set of stunts right after the play ground? where the skinny I cleared was and where Marc and I did that drop?

And the angle one, I know what your talking about, you can hit that square on too..  but it has that steep short roll on the back with the rocks you kind of navigate through in the dirt when you come off of it...

Good stuffage dude.. good stuffage..

Poor Marc, I swear he could have fell harder falling out of bed. That wasn't a fall worthy of any injury... seriously.. you fall harder tripping on carpet..

Of course I felt bad Jeff when I turned around and saw you hit that rock post everest and almost otb... I was hysterical, sorry, but the sounds you made fucking layed me out man.. glad you didn't get hurt.

Looks like Marc will be back on the bike in a short bit too.. good stuff !


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Trev said:


> You mean the big flat rock with the steep up at the front and then a nice smooth roll on the back side?  right after that skinny we played on, that was right after the big big (first stunt rock) and then that other smaller, steeper and tougher one right?
> -- That flat rock was my nemesis last year.. zomg.. it's soo owned right now
> 
> The 2 in a row one, was that the first set of stunts right after the play ground? where the skinny I cleared was and where Marc and I did that drop?



Yes on the first one

The 2 in a row one is the one I stopped on top of since you were standing right on the trail where it rolls you too.


----------



## Trev (Jul 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> We had a good ride going before the injury. Everyone really skilled up to the next level. Trev and I both finally cleaned some challenging ups and drops, and Jeff took his photography ,spectating and trail side commentary to a whole new place



No shit man, really.

I never thought I would get those ups, that first one (second real stunt) and then the two after everest.. zomg..  I had figured them as 'potential' year end goals. wtf.

Still, that one after everest, not the drop roller (tim drops, marc trev roll)..  I thought getting up was one thing, but to get up it and roll the entire set of what, 3 rocks?? downhill..  on the first 'real try' was wild.  That test run, was a test run, and a great pic too Jeff took of it.. to show what it is like..

Game on.. good stuff..


----------



## Trev (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Yes on the first one
> 
> The 2 in a row one is the one I stopped on top of since you were standing right on the trail where it rolls you too.



Right, right, you where scared to ride by me cause I dislocated that other kids shoulder for doing just the same..  I remember now 

lol.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Trev said:


> Right, right, you where scared to ride by me cause I dislocated that other kids shoulder for doing just the same..  I remember now
> 
> lol.



Good point, you were probably in his way and he had to take a line never ridden and he paid the price while you sipped on some water.


----------



## Trev (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Good point, you were probably in his way and he had to take a line never ridden and he paid the price while you sipped on some water.



Sipped water, and arrogantly laughed on the inside as he screamed in pain. You forgot that second part 

This is kind of wrong on some level. Either way... he's fine at least.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 1, 2010)

I loved how we would a duff a stunt for a while and as soon as one of us made it.....it was like FU man, and everyone would do it back to back to back. Still can't belive you guys rolled the drop above Everest. I would have never known that was rollable. I think I'll stick with the drop dismount from that one.

Next on the list......Everest!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I loved how we would a duff a stunt for a while and as soon as one of us made it.....it was like FU man, and everyone*(except Jeff)* would do it back to back to back. Still can't belive you guys rolled the drop above Everest. I would have never known that was rollable. I think I'll stick with the drop dismount from that one.
> 
> Next on the list......Everest!



fixed for accuracy!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> fixed for accuracy!



Give it a few more play rides and you will be doing all that stuff too. Next time bring flat pedals and leg protection. You are already good at drops, just need to work on rollers and ups. You have the skills to do all that stuff, just need a little confidence in your riding.


----------



## Trev (Jul 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Give it a few more play rides and you will be doing all that stuff too. Next time bring flat pedals and leg protection. You are already good at drops, just need to work on rollers and ups. You have the skills to do all that stuff, just need a little confidence in your riding.



Seriously, your doing the flatrock up already, and that took me forever to manage. Well, quite a few tries and fails. And your doing more each time you go there... you managed well for yourself yesterday with some new accomplishments.

That said, by no means let any one of us push you beyond what you feel comfortable doing. We promote trying, will obviously 'spot' you etc.. but stay in your comfort zone..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc rolling it






Mr.evil wheelie dropping the same rock


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc riding up "Everest"




Mr.evil riding up "Everest"





[/IMG]

Mr.evil enjoying a reach around on "Everest"





[/IMG]


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 1, 2010)

Great shots Jeff!!! :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Marc rolling it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This rock has been a thorn in my side for 2 season now. So glad I finally did it. Getting up onto that rock is much harder than getting off it.

Atleast I didn't slam into the face of that thing this time .


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 1, 2010)

I can't belive we didn't get a picture of the duct tape / inner tube shoulder stabalization device.

That thing was sweet!!!


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 1, 2010)

nice pics! a ? for marc are those fox system shin pads? i just got a pair and they seem like little kid size on me but say adult standard...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> nice pics! a ? for marc are those fox system shin pads? i just got a pair and they seem like little kid size on me but say adult standard...



That's not AZ Marc, it's BSS Mark. The lack of Lycra and farm animals should have been a dead give away


----------

